# Kernel Panic Log--HELP!!!!!!



## Benchsports (May 11, 2006)

So I was working in Final Cut, and went to export using Compressor and I had a kernel panic, and following a few restarts had the same result. I wound up exporting using Quicktime without issue, but need to find out what went wrong. Can anyone decipher the panic log?

Thu Feb 28 08:53:23 2008
panic(cpu 2 caller 0x666610E4): synchronizeGART::NvRmUpdateContextDma failed

Latest stack backtrace for cpu 2:
Backtrace:
0xFFC0AE81 
backtrace terminated - unaligned frame address: 0xFFA79662

Proceeding back via exception chain:
Exception state (sv=0x60E9B280)
PC=0x9000B348; MSR=0x0000F030; DAR=0x655D582C; DSISR=0x40000000; LR=0x9000B29C; R1=0xBFFF2CE0; XCP=0x00000030 (0xC00 - System call)

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8.11.0: Wed Oct 10 18:26:00 PDT 2007; root:xnu-792.24.17~1/RELEASE_PPC
*********

Thu Feb 28 16:21:01 2008
panic(cpu 3 caller 0x009C00E4): synchronizeGART::NvRmUpdateContextDma failed

Latest stack backtrace for cpu 3:
Backtrace:
0x000954F8 0x00095A10 0x00026898 0x009C00E4 0x009A8134 0x009B79FC 0x009A6044 0x009A5E7C 
0x009B2528 0x009D29C4 0x009B62B4 0x009B63B0 0x009B5850 0x009B558C 0x009A9A88 0x002E9A80 
0x002EB94C 0x0008C248 0x00029234 0x000233F8 0x000ABEAC 0x743B266C 
Kernel loadable modules in backtrace (with dependencies):
com.apple.GeForce(4.1.8)@0x99e000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily(1.7)@0x4ea000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily(1.4.2)@0x79b000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport(1.4.2)@0x7bf000
dependency: com.apple.NVDAResman(4.1.8)@0x7d5000
Proceeding back via exception chain:
Exception state (sv=0x78810C80)
PC=0x9000B348; MSR=0x0000F030; DAR=0x355D6820; DSISR=0x40000000; LR=0x9000B29C; R1=0xBFFFBA80; XCP=0x00000030 (0xC00 - System call)

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8.11.0: Wed Oct 10 18:26:00 PDT 2007; root:xnu-792.24.17~1/RELEASE_PPC
*********

Thu Feb 28 17:23:51 2008
panic(cpu 1 caller 0x009C00E4): synchronizeGART::NvRmUpdateContextDma failed

Latest stack backtrace for cpu 1:
Backtrace:
0x000954F8 0x00095A10 0x00026898 0x009C00E4 0x009A8134 0x009B2500 0x009D29C4 0x009B62B4 
0x009B63B0 0x009B5850 0x009B558C 0x009A9A88 0x002E9A80 0x002EB94C 0x0008C248 0x00029234 
0x000233F8 0x000ABEAC 0xC3C7C341 
Kernel loadable modules in backtrace (with dependencies):
com.apple.GeForce(4.1.8)@0x99e000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily(1.7)@0x4ea000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily(1.4.2)@0x79b000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport(1.4.2)@0x7bf000
dependency: com.apple.NVDAResman(4.1.8)@0x7d5000
Proceeding back via exception chain:
Exception state (sv=0x77535A00)
PC=0x9000B348; MSR=0x0200F030; DAR=0x49355190; DSISR=0x40000000; LR=0x9000B29C; R1=0xBFFFBAC0; XCP=0x00000030 (0xC00 - System call)

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8.11.0: Wed Oct 10 18:26:00 PDT 2007; root:xnu-792.24.17~1/RELEASE_PPC

*********

Thu Feb 28 18:16:29 2008
panic(cpu 2 caller 0x009C00E4): synchronizeGART::NvRmUpdateContextDma failed

Latest stack backtrace for cpu 2:
Backtrace:
0x000954F8 0x00095A10 0x00026898 0x009C00E4 0x009A8134 0x009B79FC 0x009A6044 0x009A5E7C 
0x009B2528 0x009D29C4 0x009B62B4 0x009B63B0 0x009B5850 0x009B558C 0x009A9A88 0x002E9A80 
0x002EB94C 0x0008C248 0x00029234 0x000233F8 0x000ABEAC 0x65793E3C 
Kernel loadable modules in backtrace (with dependencies):
com.apple.GeForce(4.1.8)@0x99e000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily(1.7)@0x4ea000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily(1.4.2)@0x79b000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport(1.4.2)@0x7bf000
dependency: com.apple.NVDAResman(4.1.8)@0x7d5000
Proceeding back via exception chain:
Exception state (sv=0x5E9ABA00)
PC=0x9000B348; MSR=0x0200F030; DAR=0x8C7733CC; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x9000B29C; R1=0xBFFFBCA0; XCP=0x00000030 (0xC00 - System call)

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8.11.0: Wed Oct 10 18:26:00 PDT 2007; root:xnu-792.24.17~1/RELEASE_PPC
*********


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi there -

What version of OS X are you using?

Have you seen this article about troubleshooting Compressor?

Hope that helps.

I'm searching around Apple's Discussions for some help for you - if I find anything I'll post back. In the meantime perhaps one of the other Mac addicts here can decipher that log.


----------



## Benchsports (May 11, 2006)

Thank you so much for getting back to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I will go over those troubleshooting tips very very carefully!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Benchsports said:


> com.apple.GeForce(4.1.8)@0x99e000


I'm not a Mac addict, nor am I an OS X kernel guy but the above line tells me the problem might be a video driver related issue. Do you have an Nvidia GeForce graphics adapter? Have you installed the latest OS X video drivers for your adapter?

Peace...


----------

